# Spain - Info requested Odissea Calpe / Denia or Similar



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Spain - Info requested Odissea Calpe / Denia or Similar

Hi,

Currently toying with the possibility of heading here early to mid July. It's only an idea at the moment. But a couple of question if I may.

Is it possible to book a spot at Odissea Calpe and/or Denia?

If not, how likely is it to be able to get on either of them by just turning up? (and if unlikely how often does a space come up).

Are there other options in the general area or anywhere north of there that won't cost the earth?

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Spain - Info requested Odissea Calpe / Denia or Similar
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


Yes, you can book in advance with a deposit. 
www.odisseacamperarea.com

Not sure about turning up in July, we have only visited in Spring.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I replied to someone else about something similar. Check out orange grove camper park near Benidorm they were doing some cheapish summer deals. its pretty quiet for them in summer..
I may even contact them about van storage as we plan to be there for August in an apartment.

http://www.orangegrovecamperpark.com/services.php


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

tonka said:


> I replied to someone else about something similar. Check out orange grove camper park near Benidorm they were doing some cheapish summer deals. its pretty quiet for them in summer..
> I may even contact them about van storage as we plan to be there for August in an apartment.
> 
> http://www.orangegrovecamperpark.com/services.php


THANKS very much for that further info. I am very interested in anything else similar if you or anyone could point me in the right direction.

If we do take this route then similar places from the border down would be very much appreciated (Bay of Rosas, Blanes, Salou, etc)


----------



## BobandLin (Sep 6, 2011)

We recently stayed at Camping CalpeMar www.campingcalpemar.com Calle E,Slovenia close to all amenities. Absolutely first class site one of the best. You may have to book early for a pitch. We are returning there in September. We visited the Odisea Aire site very nice but can get crowded, when you price like for like Calpe Mar comes out OK. Another gem is Camping Ribamar, south of Peniscola. Hope you find what you want. Oh I nearly forgot fabulous Austrian Tirol restaurant in Calpe can't remember the name of it, but worth a visit

Bob and Lin


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

The main issue is that the kids break up very soon and Spanish campsites, especially near coast will be packed and price rocket up in price.. The camper parks / aires are mainly busy in winter when you can struggle to get on...

There is an aire type thing at Albir... It was closed last year but the website now says its open..
http://www.camperparkcostablanca.com/index.php?lang=en

A few vans wild camp in Benidorm. Big parking area near camping Villasol ( free water tap in park) and some go in side streets or on the car park near Levante hospital..


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Denia is better than calpe in my opinion, but calpe has a nice town and some nice fish restaurants.
We also went to the Orange grove camper park which we thought was not worth the money better off in a site, we were charged 15 euros a night, a german pulled along side of us taking up two pitches and was charged 11Euros a night inc leccy.
That is how we found them and will be going back to Denia in september.


Ron


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

tonka said:


> The main issue is that the kids break up very soon and Spanish campsites, especially near coast will be packed and price rocket up in price.. The camper parks / aires are mainly busy in winter when you can struggle to get on...
> 
> There is an aire type thing at Albir... It was closed last year but the website now says its open..
> http://www.camperparkcostablanca.com/index.php?lang=en
> ...


Hi this is orange grove I just sent them an email asking why we were ripped off by their manager David.

Ron


----------



## smugglersclose (Dec 6, 2008)

Agree with everything Bob and Lin say about CalpeMar at Calpe. We had a week there in mid July 2011 and 2012. In the town, very close to the beach. Modern site with excellent showers and nice swimming pool. We phoned a couple of days ahead to book and had no problems but as you get closer to August it gets busier the same as every coastal campsite in Spain. Hoping to visit again in September or October this year. This last March we had six nights at Illa Mateua, L'Escala at south end of Bay of Roses. The area where they put most tourers has large sand pitches with some shade. Another area appears more crowded and is heavily shaded. A good value Menu del Dia at their restaurant and helpful staff.
Peter and Julie


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks to you all for your input, which has now given me something to think about.

Any more info would be very welcomed.

CHEERS


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Odissea Camper Parks*

If you go to Denia just call them on 0034 965755397 and speak to Luis or Ruben tell them you are a MHF member and me Ken said they are likely to find a place for you in July, you will not have to pay a deposit. The Spanish prefer Denia to Calpe so it will be busy but the plus points for Denia are the beach is no more than 100metres, the bike lane and bus stop are outside the entrance by a few yards so you can travel into Denia town the go to other places by train all at a reasonable cost. Lidl etc is close for shopping and there is a nice bike ride to a riverside café at el poblets,You can use the bar/restaurant at the campsite next door and the manager Manalo is very accommodating. Luis will help you with bus times and any info you need.
Calpe you will be asked for a deposit by Jose but its secure so don't worry. The plus points for Calpe are the supermarkets are all close, there are many nice restaurants all within walking distance, You can climb the Calpe rock, you can visit the close by Texas Bar any night for live entertainment and the Calpe beach is superb you can bike or bus to places around like Moriara 
Either aire you will find very clean and with wifi . washing machine etc.
I find them both convenient and easier to walk to facilities than either of the aires in Alfaz both of which I have used. 
Finally July will be scorching hot so you may want to visit somewhere a little further north on the way down or back and I suggest La Volta at Peniscola as it has a a pool café etc but is more of a walk into town.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Odissea Camper Parks*

If you go to Denia just call them on 0034 965755397 and speak to Luis or Ruben tell them you are a MHF member and me Ken said they are likely to find a place for you in July, you will not have to pay a deposit. The Spanish prefer Denia to Calpe so it will be busy but the plus points for Denia are the beach is no more than 100metres, the bike lane and bus stop are outside the entrance by a few yards so you can travel into Denia town the go to other places by train all at a reasonable cost. Lidl etc is close for shopping and there is a nice bike ride to a riverside café at el poblets,You can use the bar/restaurant at the campsite next door and the manager Manalo is very accommodating. Luis will help you with bus times and any info you need.
Calpe you will be asked for a deposit by Jose but its secure so don't worry. The plus points for Calpe are the supermarkets are all close, there are many nice restaurants all within walking distance, You can climb the Calpe rock, you can visit the close by Texas Bar any night for live entertainment and the Calpe beach is superb you can bike or bus to places around like Moriara 
Either aire you will find very clean and with wifi . washing machine etc.
I find them both convenient and easier to walk to facilities than either of the aires in Alfaz both of which I have used. 
Finally July will be scorching hot so you may want to visit somewhere a little further north on the way down or back and I suggest La Volta at Peniscola as it has a a pool café etc but is more of a walk into town.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Can anyone confirm whether Camping Park Orange Grove and the other camping park are one and the same? They appear from their maps to be in the same location and we have stayed at the Costa Blanca one previously and it looks from the pictures to be laid out the same.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Odissea Camper Parks*



C7KEN said:


> If you go to Denia just call them on 0034 965755397 and speak to Luis or Ruben tell them you are a MHF member and me Ken said they are likely to find a place for you in July, you will not have to pay a deposit. The Spanish prefer Denia to Calpe so it will be busy but the plus points for Denia are the beach is no more than 100metres, the bike lane and bus stop are outside the entrance by a few yards so you can travel into Denia town the go to other places by train all at a reasonable cost. Lidl etc is close for shopping and there is a nice bike ride to a riverside café at el poblets,You can use the bar/restaurant at the campsite next door and the manager Manalo is very accommodating. Luis will help you with bus times and any info you need.
> Calpe you will be asked for a deposit by Jose but its secure so don't worry. The plus points for Calpe are the supermarkets are all close, there are many nice restaurants all within walking distance, You can climb the Calpe rock, you can visit the close by Texas Bar any night for live entertainment and the Calpe beach is superb you can bike or bus to places around like Moriara
> Either aire you will find very clean and with wifi . washing machine etc.
> I find them both convenient and easier to walk to facilities than either of the aires in Alfaz both of which I have used.
> Finally July will be scorching hot so you may want to visit somewhere a little further north on the way down or back and I suggest La Volta at Peniscola as it has a a pool café etc but is more of a walk into town.


Hi Ken,

MEGA THANKS for that info, it is very much appreciated and is saved ready for printing if we get the Green Light.

Ken, in some of your other posts I have seen you mention La Marina. Is this a similar setup and if so do you have any further info.

Thanks again.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Annsman said:


> Can anyone confirm whether Camping Park Orange Grove and the other camping park are one and the same? They appear from their maps to be in the same location and we have stayed at the Costa Blanca one previously and it looks from the pictures to be laid out the same.


Hi 
They are different sites but very close together.


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*Orange Grove*

Visited Orange grove last year not a bad site, a little far out for me but only 11 euros a night asked about storage for a month in Nov but they said no thats there busy time its a good 20 mins from the the town and a bit of a climb nice small pool plus fee internet

Mick 8) 8) 8)


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

There are two aires at La Marina both on the Industrial estate on the road to San Fulgencio one is right behind Iceland. Personally although handy for an overnight they dont appeal to me as Industrial estates dont have much except shops and business. If you do use them there is a nice Dutch cafe nearby. If I had used them for Spain 2013 I would have had to bus everyone to a suitable venue for food and entertainment and no nearby friendly bar so no good. Its possible to walk to the beach but its maybe one mile. If you go there I can tell you where everything is locally as I live not far from them


----------



## jdkontiki (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi, Another vote for Camping Calpe Mar everything within easy walking distance, has it's own small bar and Some Entertainment Nice Pool and kept clean. www.campingcalpemar.com we are back there fpr a week July 15th.
You also asked about Salou, we have used the Sanguli site in Salou a number of times, just over the road from the Beach and shops, main shopping area and Restaurants all within easy walking distance, has a very good pool and reatauran with a Supermarket onsite. Always kept ver clean. www.sanguli.es/en/index_html?set_language=en
Enjoy your Holiday.

JD


----------

